

Show HN: Mightbuy - faster search than Google? - Choppen5
http://www.mightbuy.it/search
Search that is faster than Google. By being slower, that is.<p>For example: Got to http://www.mightbuy.it/search - search for a unique product, like "Khunu Chimera" (a yak wool sweater). You should get images and a price.  Slowly, but it gives you price and image.<p>Then, search Khunu Chimera on Google. You get a links fast, but then have to go to the page, find a image and price. All together, slower.  If you try http://www.google.com/shopping - you get nothing.<p>Uses node.js server (and rails).
======
Choppen5
Sorry, I had a big comment/explanation when I submitted this, but looks like
it was lost.

That is - mightbuy search is faster than google by being slower. For example,
search for "Khunu Chimera" (a yak wool sweater) on mightbuy.it/search. It
should return picture and prices (much more slowly than google).

But you don't have to navigate to the sub links. And google.com/shopping
doesn't have the Khunu chimera at all.

------
itsbits
i tested it..its slower than Google actually..when i made search for Apple
IPhone 4, google did it in 3 secs while mightbuy took 6 secs that too might
buy provided only 5 results while google gave a lot many...

~~~
Choppen5
I meant to have a lot of qualifications in the submission: Faster than google
by being slower! \- you need to find a price \- you need to find a image \-
you if google front page doesn't show you that, you have to count browsing to
the link, opening it up, finding price.

When I googled Apple Iphone 4, google still wins, as one of their ads shows me
a iphone 4 with a price.

But for some more unique brands, something more interesting, often it takes a
browse into the site to get an image and price. Google will always get initial
results faster.

~~~
itsbits
ok...the points u mentioned are not there in Google..you should say that it is
more featured than google in terms of searching a product....

